

Top Silk Road Drug Dealer Was Flipped By Feds - bdr
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/silk-road-dealer-cooperating-567432

======
jared314
Is this the reason the topic of autonomous corporations reappeared recently?
The topic itself is interesting, but the timing seemed odd.

Dawn of Autonomous Corporations, Powered by Bitcoin:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6589067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6589067)

